# Sudo and AD member (Samba)



## nORKy (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

This question is not about FreeBSD, but, I know there are competent users here 

I'm a AD administrator with many Linux and FreeBSD OS joined with samba4
I want to give to a user a root access to one host. But I don't want this user to sudo (or su) to an another user of the domain. The root access is only for local administration of the host
Is it possible ?

Thanks you


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2015)

Not sure if you can hook sudo(8) into AD but it supports LDAP so I think it should be possible. Besides that, you don't have to give someone full sudo(8) access. You can limit what can be executed and by whom. See sudoers(5)


----------

